# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Termite damage? Wasn't included in inspection.

## Cloudy

Bought this brick and tile 1990s house a year ago in WA. The roof structure is made out of heavy solid timber material. Upon doing some work up there with the tiles recently I found small areas of damage to a couple of rafters. See image below. To me it appears to be termite damage... borers possibly? There are holes and grooves in the wood which are covered by fine wood dust which I could scrape away. One area, pictured, I could possibly pull away part of the bottom strip of this wood. Other than that it appears structurally sound and yet to find any other areas with such damage. 
I couldn't locate any termites although a few of those small black/brownish ants appeared which seem to nest in damaged wood.  
First questions: thoughts on the possibility of termites or something else? Is there any way of telling if this is recent or not? Maybe it has been there for a long time. Worth getting another inspection or since I have eyes too am I better to continue my own investigations until I actually find termites? 
Second set of questions relate to the pest inspection done prior to sale. Professional termite inspection stated no termite presence or damage in the house including roof void. This was an easily accessable area of the roof and was not under any insulation. Report states this area was inspected. I've read that these inspections don't seem to hold a lot of water but is it worth contacting the company about this? I'm guessing even if they were liable in some way, it is too far past the date now.  
Not overly concerned at the moment but would just appreciate some thoughts.  
Cheers 
(sorry for the poor quality pics)
View 1: 
View 2:

----------


## r3nov8or

Termites would not work on the surface like that. Could be a borer but I don't see any pin holes either. Dunno, but if that's the only spot I wouldn't be too concerned

----------


## toooldforthis

doesn't look like termites
but Perth Hills are notorious for them.
you need to inspect yearly
and have a treatment plan for prevention. 
traditionally the treatment history is posted inside the fuse box. 
ps: in my experience the pest inspections for house purchase are worthless, unless it is someone you know and trust (via past experience or references). Inspector quality can vary within a reputable organisation too

----------


## phild01

> ps: in my experience the pest inspections for house purchase are worthless, unless it is someone you know and trust (via past experience or references). Inspector quality can vary within a reputable organisation too

  Know what you say, but for an unsuspecting person, obvious damage should at least be picked up.  It's the hidden stuff being more of an issue.

----------


## Bedford

I think you'll find it's Lyctus Borer, https://www.google.com.au/search?q=l...w=1353&bih=642 
Usually only in sap wood.

----------


## droog

:What he said: 
As they usually are in the sap wood it is normally non structural damage, get it checked if you are concerned.

----------


## intertd6

That's possibly insect or physical damage which was caused when the tree was growing, it doesn't look like termite of lyctus damage, as long as it's under 1/4 the width of any face its structurally sound.
inter

----------


## Cloudy

Thanks all for your time to write a reply  :2thumbsup: . I'll get back in the roof and inspect further, see if I can find any tell tale holes, etc, but so far from the comments it looks good.  
Probably is time for treatment - only bought the house last year and the last recorded treatment was 10 years ago - best for another thread but for a concrete slab, double brick, tiled floor home, what level of treatment is recommended or could I get away with a "good" inspector coming around yearly (had the last place sprayed and it stunk for a month)?

----------


## droog

If it is Lyctus borer they would be long gone, no need to treat.
They eat the sapwood but leave the rest. 
Good idea for a general inspection and pest treatment but doubt that it will need to be focused at that damage.

----------


## Cloudy

I mean treatment for termites in general for my type of house. Not related to the damage above.

----------


## toooldforthis

there are different types of treatments available which are marketed to different budgets and different eco-sensitivities to chemicals.
basically the more eco friendly it sounds the more expensive it is. 
at build time you can opt for barrier treatments. 
probably what you have had before given it is a slab and you know there was a treatment 10 years ago is a chemical  impregnated in the ground.
the chemical used should be written on the treatment history? so you could get a top up of that?
usually for slabs they will drill ~10mm holes in the ground every ~300mm around the perimeter and pressure pump the chemical in.
so these holes are drilled thru paving/patios/driveways etc surrounding the building - if you already have the holes (they will be plugged) then there is a cost saving there. 
there is a thread on this forum for diy https://www.renovateforum.com/f250/d...atment-120170/ 
I will PM you an individual who can do it for you - someone I have come across who seems reputable. You will need to request him from the company. Other individuals from the same company are ok but not as good. 
they will also suggest a yard inspection and treatment of any active termites found.
how big is your yard?
depends on your disposition on this. one can find termites almost in any yard in the Hills if one looks hard enough. 
and some regard yard termites as a decoy for the house invasion -  that is, give them an easier target.

----------


## Cloudy

Thanks for the detailed reply and messages. Will look into this

----------

